# Tub/shower diverter whistleing



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I did a house last fall. Both tub/shower diverters are humming/whistling when you are showering. He bought all fixtures so I'm not panicking, just curious.

I hear it doing service calls, usually makes a sound and then goes away if the diverters is good. 

Thoughts? Thanks guys


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

You sure it's not the shower heads? Moen had a run of box store head/arm/flange kits a while back that would whistle like no tomorrow. Was nuts. I haven't seen them in at least a couple years now.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Single handle Moens?? That's usually where I see it. Normally replacing the tub spouts will take care of it. 

Charge him. Tell him to call moen to order new spouts. It will make it easier to swallow if your not charging him for the spouts.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

What brand of valves?


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I agree might be shower heads. Flow restrictor may be causing it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe the valve is a voyeur. :brows:


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes they r single handle Moen faucets.

Thanks guys.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I knew it... 

Tell him to call moen for new tub spouts. They will be free then you charge him to install them.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I knew it...
> 
> Tell him to call moen for new tub spouts. They will be free then you charge him to install them.


You have had this problem with Moen diverters?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes. Big 10-4 good buddy


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I know they aren't slip fits, so I'm sure if the nipple isn't sealed well and it sucked air it may do this. Box store crap.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Not slips?? Surprising. 

Anyway new spouts should take care of it.. And make sure you check the water pressure when your out there too.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

if its a spout diverter its probably the little washer inside.. replace spout and should stop..


----------

